# Head boat in Outer Banks , NC



## nicefishman (Jun 26, 2007)

I am planning a family trip to outer bank, NC this summer. Can anyone suggest any good 
headboat in that area? I will be coming from maryland. Never been to NC before, Any
advise is greatly appreciated.

Regards


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Don't know where you'll be and the OBX is a long stretch of barrier islands.

Near Buxton is the Miss Hatteras. See my recent report in the North Carolina room.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

I believe your two center points would have to be Oregon Inlet (up north) or the inlet between Hatterass Island and Ocacroke (Hatterass Inlet?).

Not sure what options there are up on the northen end (Nags Head, Kitty Hawk, Corolla, etc).

As for advice - don't go on a holiday weekend and leave early. If you are heading through souther maryland across the Nice Bridge - don't hit it anywhere near rush hour (same goes for I-95 north of Fredricksburg). You'll add an easy hour to your trip.


----------



## nicefishman (Jun 26, 2007)

*oBX trip*

Thank you both for your advice. Not sure where to stay yet, it all depends where I can find the hotel. 

BTW DO I need a NC license to fish from shore ?

Thanks again


----------



## esw8 (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes you will need a license. NC has a new saltwater license requirement in addition to the freshwater license.


----------

